# Kenwood or Pinoeer?



## Borgeklungerbo (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey guys

I am looking for a in dash dvd navigation system.

I think it has come down to either the Pioneer AVIC-Z2 or the Kenwood DNX8120. The good thing about the Pioneer is that you actually have a hard drive to copy songs onto, but with the kenwood you could purchase the Kenwood Music Keg KHD-CX910. And with the music keg from kenwood you can actually take that one out of your car and connect it to your computer. That way you are able to both copy music and movies onto your hard drive a lot faster than with the Pioneer.

I was at this car audio retail store the other day, and they basically only sold kenwood units, so of course they recommended me to go with the Kenwood DNX8120. 

But what is the best? Any suggestions, or other models you would recommend?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I have had some bad luck with the kenwood in the past, but that was about 10 years ago. Pioneer is a great brand, always has been. You just have to way the pros and cons of each device and see which one YOU prefer. Everyone has their opinion and it will vary from person to person.Think about it for a coupld days before you go and purchase. 
With the pioneer, you have to rip the music to the HD vs the Kenwood where you can plug it in to your computer and transfer music.


----------

